# Here is something scary...



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I made more money in the month of august last year, then I've made all year.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

OUCH! What do you do?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

General contractor, I specialize in homes that are 100+ years( I bring them up to modern living standards but keep them looking as close to Orginal as I can) and in finish work. ( painting, finish carpentry, cabinetry, fuax and laq work.)


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Congratulations! I love homes like that. They have so much character. You must be VERY skilled!


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

come fix my house! Its ~130 years old and the freakin cedar shakes and gingerbread keep coming off about 30ft up just where its a real hassle to get to them  And it comes off just one tiny piece, so you dont really want to waste the effort - but then a month later another piece, then another.. 

Such a pain sometimes but I love the old houses too. I don't want to slap some fake siding on it, or update the inside - but plaster and lathe / cedar shakes / all the carvings / old wooden floors / fifty million ancient windows / boiler / radiators / whew... it never ends.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

ashappard said:


> come fix my house! Its ~130 years old and the freakin cedar shakes and gingerbread keep coming off about 30ft up just where its a real hassle to get to them  And it comes off just one tiny piece, so you dont really want to waste the effort - but then a month later another piece, then another..
> 
> Such a pain sometimes but I love the old houses too. I don't want to slap some fake siding on it, or update the inside - but plaster and lathe / cedar shakes / all the carvings / old wooden floors / fifty million ancient windows / boiler / radiators / whew... it never ends.


when that starts your better off to just replace all of it. they actually do have plywood panels that have the shakes already attached. depending on your over lap it it may work for you... makes the job go alot faster.

depending on rather is the fasner or the shake it self that cuasing the failure you might be able to save the shake.( which is good as they are not cheap )

be warned, you never know what your going to get into when you start pulling siding on a old house. I've had jobs where I was just there to replace a few lap siding boards, only to end up having to jack the house.


----------

